# John Deere 524D Snowblower Gearcase Cover



## C63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I am new to this site so please bear with me. I am repairing a John Deere 524D snowblower and need the left hand gearcase cover. The cover has been discontinued by John Deere but the part # is M127140. Does anybody have or know of someone that is parting out a 524D and may possibly have a gearcase cover?
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gearcase*

Welcome to the forum

Couple of things - did a search and 2 places I found have "Call us"
OEM Parts

I'm not sure, but I think at one time John Deere's were made by Ariens, so you might compare your part to a comparable Ariens and see if that will work for you.

Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## C63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. It looks like the only way to purchase the left side of the gearcase is to buy the entire assembly at $600.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some JD blowers were made by Ariens and some were made by Murray and I think they had other suppliers too. Perhaps a picture of the machine and of the gearcase would allow someone to recognize it and make a suggestion for a substitution.


----------



## C63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Folks,
Thanks Shryp. I spoke with Ariens and the rep actually matched up the JD 524D with the Ariens ST524. Thet were built on the same assembly line and the parts are the same. If anyone has a late 90's JD snowblower and you cant find parts through JD, try Ariens. I ordered both the left and right side gearcasefor less than $40.00 shipped.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, that's sure a whole lot better than $600.00. Glad that worked out for you.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gearcase*

Glad to hear it's working out for you, congrats on finding your parts.


----------

